# ejabberd 2.0 issues

## bwong

After installing ejabberd 2.0, I get the following when I start ejabberd.  Any ideas on what the issue is?

 init.d # ejabberd start

Erlang (BEAM) emulator version 5.6.1 [source] [async-threads:0]

Eshell V5.6.1  (abort with ^G)

(ejabberd@neutron)1>

=INFO REPORT==== 21-Mar-2008::14:06:15 ===

I(<0.40.0>:ejabberd_rdbms:37) : ejabberd has not been compiled with relational database support. Skipping database startup.

=INFO REPORT==== 21-Mar-2008::14:06:15 ===

I(<0.295.0>:mod_pubsub:152) : pubsub init "dmv.ca.gov" [{access_createnode,

                                                         pubsub_createnode},

                                                        {plugins,

                                                         ["default","pep"]}]

=INFO REPORT==== 21-Mar-2008::14:06:15 ===

I(<0.295.0>:mod_pubsub:207) : ** tree plugin is nodetree_default

=INFO REPORT==== 21-Mar-2008::14:06:15 ===

I(<0.295.0>:mod_pubsub:211) : ** init default plugin

=INFO REPORT==== 21-Mar-2008::14:06:15 ===

I(<0.295.0>:mod_pubsub:211) : ** init pep plugin

----------

## nixnut

You didn't enable database support, so it tells you it skips the database setup phase. The rest looks like other informative messages about plugins it does initialize.

----------

## bwong

The ejabber process never starts..it just hangs at that screen.

----------

## nixnut

Have you looked at the logs in /var/log for any information?

----------

## bwong

jabber # tail -50 ejabberd.log

=INFO REPORT==== 2008-03-21 14:06:15 ===

I(<0.295.0>:mod_pubsub:152) : pubsub init "localhost" [{access_createnode,

                                                         pubsub_createnode},

                                                        {plugins,

                                                         ["default","pep"]}]

=INFO REPORT==== 2008-03-21 14:06:15 ===

I(<0.295.0>:mod_pubsub:207) : ** tree plugin is nodetree_default

=INFO REPORT==== 2008-03-21 14:06:15 ===

I(<0.295.0>:mod_pubsub:211) : ** init default plugin

=INFO REPORT==== 2008-03-21 14:06:15 ===

I(<0.295.0>:mod_pubsub:211) : ** init pep plugin

=INFO REPORT==== 2008-03-21 14:12:53 ===

I(<0.40.0>:ejabberd_rdbms:37) : ejabberd has not been compiled with relational database support. Skipping database startup.

=INFO REPORT==== 2008-03-21 14:12:53 ===

I(<0.283.0>:mod_pubsub:152) : pubsub init "localhost" [{access_createnode,

                                                         pubsub_createnode},

                                                        {plugins,

                                                         ["default","pep"]}]

=INFO REPORT==== 2008-03-21 14:12:53 ===

I(<0.283.0>:mod_pubsub:207) : ** tree plugin is nodetree_default

=INFO REPORT==== 2008-03-21 14:12:53 ===

I(<0.283.0>:mod_pubsub:211) : ** init default plugin

=INFO REPORT==== 2008-03-21 14:12:53 ===

I(<0.283.0>:mod_pubsub:211) : ** init pep plugin

=INFO REPORT==== 2008-03-21 14:29:53 ===

I(<0.40.0>:ejabberd_rdbms:37) : ejabberd has not been compiled with relational database support. Skipping database startup.

=INFO REPORT==== 2008-03-21 14:29:53 ===

I(<0.295.0>:mod_pubsub:152) : pubsub init "localhost" [{access_createnode,

                                                         pubsub_createnode},

                                                        {plugins,

                                                         ["default","pep"]}]

=INFO REPORT==== 2008-03-21 14:29:53 ===

I(<0.295.0>:mod_pubsub:207) : ** tree plugin is nodetree_default

=INFO REPORT==== 2008-03-21 14:29:53 ===

I(<0.295.0>:mod_pubsub:211) : ** init default plugin

=INFO REPORT==== 2008-03-21 14:29:53 ===

I(<0.295.0>:mod_pubsub:211) : ** init pep plugin

----------

## Phobos666

Is there any gentoo based howto for ejabberd-2.x cause i am unable to launch the ejabberd service too.

And wenn i start it manually and install and start pyicq-t it cant communicate with the ejabberd service

----------

## Telamon

The ebuild in portage has a lot of broken paths, and probably some other issues.  Grab the overlay from https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=207586 for a working version.  That fixed all the problems I was having getting the thing to install.

----------

## wormie

 *Telamon wrote:*   

> Grab the overlay from https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=207586 for a working version. 

 

Isn't that the same version that's currently in portage as 2.0.0-r1? Looks like it from the changelog at least.

Personally, I'm having problems with that one, whereas 2.0.0 worked fine for me (but has now been removed from portage, argh!). Same sort of deal as the others here. I get no errors on start, but the dang thing just doesn't work. Unfortunately, I haven't even had time to track down the problem (no useful log info). 

One thing that baffles me in that ebuild is step 3 in the "quickstart" guide it spits out at the end:

 *Quote:*   

> 3) Start the server twice (needed to set cookie permissions);
> 
>    # /etc/init.d/ejabberd start; /etc/init.d/ejabberd start

 

Huh? This results in the second start just giving a message that ejabberd is already started.

[Update: aha! If you don't have the /var/run/jabber/.erlang.cookie the first "start" creates it then bombs out, leaving the second start to do its job. Still a bit weird, if you ask me.]

----------

## techiem2

I'm having issues as well.

I got 2.0.0-r1 to install and run, but it doesn't work fully.

I got it to register a user using gossip, but I can't use that user from bitlbee for some reason..auth failed.

Also, the web admin won't let me login (and hitting / on the web interface gives 404).

I'm reinstalling it now to start fresh...again.

----------

## wormie

 *techiem2 wrote:*   

> Also, the web admin won't let me login (and hitting / on the web interface gives 404).

 

Did you try using youruser@yourdomain as the login name? I couldn't login with just the username, but adding the domain worked. 

There's also some movement over at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=207586 with a new ebuild and init script based of 2.0.0-r1 that might be worth a shot. It addresses the weird "start twice" issue I was complaining about, as well as a few other things.

For what it's worth, I did manage to get most of my problems fixed with a total wipe and reinstall of ejabberd, as well as making very sure that every  relevant directory was owned by jabber:jabber. I suspect an old install and/or my own idiocy had screwed some of them up. The new install refused to read the old Mnesia (internal) database, and since I really only have a couple of users I just wiped it and started from scratch. Seems to be running pretty well now.

----------

## maiku

I'm having trouble too ([ebuild   R   ] net-im/ejabberd-2.0.0-r1  USE="ldap mod_muc odbc ssl web zlib -debug -mod_irc -mod_pubsub" 0 kB).  It won't create a log file in /var/log/jabber.  Netstat shows that it's not listening on any ports.  I'm actually not sure at all what's going on.  The permssions on /var/log/jabber are jabber:jabber.

 *Quote:*   

> override_global.
> 
> override_local.
> 
> override_acls.
> ...

 

----------

## maiku

I fixed my problem by running *Quote:*   

> chown jabber:jabber /var/run/jabber/.erlang.cookie

 then deleting everything in /var/spool/jabber .  Then it started up for me.

----------

